
The Best Leaders Are Insatiable Learners – HBR - pariya
https://hbr.org/2014/09/the-best-leaders-are-insatiable-learners/
======
pariya
"What did Spence learn from Collins? “You’re only as young as the new things
you do,” he writes, “the number of ‘firsts’ in your days and weeks.” Ask any
educator and they’ll agree: We learn the most when we encounter people who are
the least like us. Then ask yourself: Don’t you spend most of your time with
people who are exactly like you? Colleagues from the same company, peers from
the same industry, friends from the same profession and neighborhood?

It takes a real sense of personal commitment, especially after you’ve arrived
at a position of power and responsibility, to push yourself to grow and
challenge conventional wisdom. Which is why two of the most important
questions leaders face are as simple as they are profound: Are you learning,
as an organization and as an individual, as fast as the world is changing? Are
you as determined to stay interested as to be interesting? Remember, it’s what
you learn after you know it all that counts."

